# Is this score correct?



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks...orn_-_Des_Antonius_von_Padua_Fischpredigt.pdf

Isn't the voice a tone higher than it should be?

Listening here





the first two notes sung are G and C, not A and D. Or am I tone deaf?


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems this recording is a tone higher: 




What is going on?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Some of Mahler's songs were transposed when they were arranged from their original piano versions.

The orchestral score is in C minor.

http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks...nius_von_Padua_Fischpredigt__orch._score_.pdf


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah ok, thanks for the link, couldn't find the orchestral score.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

That's understandable, given that IMSLP frustratingly hides it under the "Arrangements" tab.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds good though, I like it.


----------

